# Кто пользовался Полимеделом?



## irenka70 (1 Ноя 2012)

Я пользуюсь, клею его уже 2 недели на спину, в район грыжи, пока чтото ничего не замечаю, кому он помог -не помог?


----------



## gudkov (6 Ноя 2012)

С таким же успехом можно ждать эффекта от прикладывания куриного помета))


----------

